# misidentified targets



## Boar Hog (Nov 2, 2012)

If you or someone you know has ever misidentified a target while bowfishing or connected with something unusual  lets hear about it! This ought to be good!


----------



## bullardsls1 (Nov 2, 2012)

Missed a gar one time and hit a turtle in the foot


----------



## Boar Hog (Nov 2, 2012)

There's nothing worse than a turtle with a limp!


----------



## Tarbaby 212 (Nov 2, 2012)

We were shooting a tournament in Mississippi and an Asian carp jumped in the boat, I turned to shoot it and shot the floor of JC's airboat. I identified it but missed it!!!!!


----------



## BigSwole (Nov 3, 2012)

Had a buddy shoot my trolling motor...then asked me what happened.

Have gotten a couple beavers and those always put up a great fight!


----------



## bullardsls1 (Nov 3, 2012)

On my last boat the wife shot the top of one of my 400 w hps lights


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey, I caught that turtle. Grandson named him Tripod!
You want fun shoot a big watersnake in the gut.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Nov 5, 2012)

I shot a black gar once, I also accidentally shot a turtle and last time out i was holding my bow at full draw  aimed  down with my index finger over the arrow ( oneida black eagle @ 25lbs.)  and it slipped and shot the deck that was loud.


----------



## Michael (Nov 9, 2012)

Anvil Head said:


> Hey, I caught that turtle. Grandson named him Tripod!
> You want fun shoot a big watersnake in the gut.



Something like this 

Client asked me if he could shoot it. I said yes thinking there was no way he'd hit it


----------



## Jamie Brett Jr. (Nov 11, 2012)

Shot at a carp in oconee, missed and the arrow sunk in the bottom of the river pulled it up and had a prop on the arrow


----------

